# Rousseau 3002 Router Lift LS



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Fellow Woodworks,
The installation of the router into the lift was a snap. The router I have installed in the lift is the Craftsman 320-17542. The lift will accept any router that is 3 1/2 in diameter.The gear rack must be removed. This is what you get with the lift. 
1. A Rousseau plate is already attached to the lift. It does fit the hole that you routed out for the standard rousseau router plate.
2. The standard hardware for the installation of the router table is included.
3. An adjustment crank comes with the lift.
I will be posting photgraphs of the complete installation, that is as soon as the temperature comes up to at least 40 degrees.
Special Note: You can buy any router lift. If your router has a diameter of 3 1/2 inchs and it is not listed, but porter cable 690 is listed it, your router will fit. 
Bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trap

Just asking why didn't you use the one on the Craftsman that's built in ?

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0


=========



trap said:


> Fellow Woodworks,
> The installation of the router into the lift was a snap. The router I have installed in the lift is the Craftsman 320-17542. The lift will accept any router that is 3 1/2 in diameter.The gear rack must be removed. This is what you get with the lift.
> 1. A Rousseau plate is already attached to the lift. It does fit the hole that you routed out for the standard rousseau router plate.
> 2. The standard hardware for the installation of the router table is included.
> ...


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Bob,
Good question........ My wife ask me the same thing! I told her that it would make me a better woodworker, she told me that I needed it, because all I have been producing was crap.
Being a trapshooter, I started with a citori and now have a K80. It hasn"t made me a better trapshooter, but do I look like I know what I am doing. The router lift makes me look like I know what I am doing. I need all the help I can get, that is why I look at every thing on this site..


----------

